
I'd rather a candidate use a whiteboard - collinmanderson
https://www.quora.com/Is-it-better-for-a-candidate-to-code-on-a-laptop-or-on-the-whiteboard-in-a-technical-interview/answer/Gayle-Laakmann-McDowell?share=1
======
paulus_magnus2
Typing is 10x faster than handwriting but not drawing / diagramming. Let us
use the right tools. I'd be happy to whiteaboard architecture / solution on a
high level. Or to live-code with running commentary (we practice that when
pair-programming, pair-troubleshooting).

Coding on whitebard is nonsense. Noone "in their right mind" is good at it
because noone gets to practice. You won't be able to pick the top performers.

Give the guys a keyboard (w/ their favourite IDE) and a simple coding
excercise (codility) and you'll pick the 10x from 0.1x guys easily.

------
collinmanderson
I find this an interesting counter-point to what I generally hear. Of course
you don't have access to Google and a syntax checker, etc, and your
interviewer knows that. They want to hear you think through a problem.

